# super c running hot



## wreckerman1143 (Aug 8, 2011)

i have a 52 super c that ive had about 6 yrs,all of a sudden last mo i was cutting with a finishing mower and the heat hauge showed hot,i added some water but around the next cut it blowed a lot out of the rad cap,does it have a thermostat,the rad looks clean,no leaks ,no water in oil,just hot,very hotcan someone help,thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check with the local tractor dealer/auto parts store ,and see if it lists a thermostat(Chances are,it does),and if so,replace it.Also,check the hoses,to make sure they aren't soft/collapsing.If it takes a t-stat,make sure you use one,or it will overheat,with out it,since the water flows too fast to draw heat out.Also check the radiator cooling fins to see if they're clogged from dirt,dust clippings,etc.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with what jhngardner367 says. On our farm tractors, most of the time overheating is caused by plugged radiator fins caused by dirt building up as you work. Take a garden hose and sprayer and spray water through the radiator fins from both sides to flush out any dirt. Your radiator itself could be partially blocked inside, though that will require removing the radiator and having it professionally flushed out. If you haven't changed the T-stat yourself, I'd change it just to be safe. An extreme and probably unlikely scenario would be a blown head gasket, but you'd notice water in the oil then.

Oh, and make sure you have an antifreeze mix in there rather than straight water. The antifreeze also helps prevent boil over in summer.


----------

